# Real writers ________



## aj47 (Jan 30, 2015)

Real writers can force it.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Anything forced comes out substandard in my experience.  Better to let it develop naturally.


----------



## Sam (Jan 30, 2015)

tabasco5 said:


> Anything forced comes out substandard in my experience.  Better to let it develop naturally.



That's a common, but unsubstantiated and untenable, assumption.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sam said:


> That's a common, but unsubstantiated and untenable, assumption.



What has happened in my own experience need not be substantiated or tenable.  And it is not an assumption, it is a statement of perceived factual opinionated authentication.  

But you are free to disagree.


----------



## Riptide (Jan 30, 2015)

Are we supposed to fill in the blank? Real writers inspire with words.

I do think that it being forced sounds dry. For me that is. Then again, I also spark great ideas by forcing the words out.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 30, 2015)

tabasco5 said:


> Anything forced comes out substandard in my experience.  Better to let it develop naturally.



Do you mean your writing or that of others? If the former, I would not disagree, since it's your experience as a writer. If the latter, I would agree with Sam, since you cannot know whether another writer forced that substandard prose or if it came naturally. I challenge anyone to read my stuff and tell me where I forced myself to write versus where I was 'on a roll'.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 30, 2015)

Real writers write.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 31, 2015)

shadowwalker said:


> Do you mean your writing or that of others? If the former, I would not disagree, since it's your experience as a writer. If the latter, I would agree with Sam, since you cannot know whether another writer forced that substandard prose or if it came naturally. I challenge anyone to read my stuff and tell me where I forced myself to write versus where I was 'on a roll'.



I have never experienced writing as another person, so I would have to say it's with my own writing in which I have experience.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 31, 2015)

tabasco5 said:


> I have never experienced writing as another person, so I would have to say it's with my own writing in which I have experience.



Obviously I meant your forced writing was substandard or the forced writing of others was.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe it comes with time, and you must have the idea. Creativity can be either spontaneous or industrious. I have found it true in both cases. Sometimes ideas come to you. Other times you have to sit down and think about what direction to go. 

But once you have the idea, you have to decide all the details of how exactly you're going to write it and what tense and the wording and so on. 
My point being, I believe it can be either way, but someone who's been writing for a long time can of course get the details down easier. Some popular novelists have writing down to a science. 

So I believe the quality of your work might not suffer if you're practiced. Then people can force it and be fine. But a novice might attempt to 'make myself write,' and of course it wouldn't be as good. Haha.


----------



## squidtender (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers don't need inspiration, muses or a reason. 

We just do . . .


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 31, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Real writers _______.



Real writers write for their readers.


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers are all different and don't make assumptions about what other writers should or shouldn't be doing, whether their methods are flawed or otherwise, and don't try to change other writers' modus operandi.


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2015)

Morkonan said:


> Real writers write for their readers.



Run that by me again? 

No, to the power of infinity. (At least it's a no for me).


----------



## Carly Berg (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers finish what they start.

I dunno, sounds good anyway!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

> (At least it's a no for me).


 Whoa! Paradigm shift! Don't start...No disclaimer; no apology. We need your decisive answers! 

Astro- force it, really? No foreplay? Sounds brutal. What are we writing, a business report?


----------



## stevesh (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers recognize when a forum member starts a thread that's meant to be tongue-in-cheek and fun.

Real writers never die - they're just cut in editing.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers are better than fictional writers, because fictional writers need a real writer to bring them to life. We are the gatekeepers of all non-existent storytellers.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Astro- force it, really? No foreplay? Sounds brutal. What are we writing, a business report?



I would agree with Astro, actually. It was "_can _force it", after all. For me, that would mean not wandering around bemoaning the cruel fate that won't allow me to write another [golden] word, but rather sitting butt in chair and handling the work part of writing.


----------



## squidtender (Jan 31, 2015)

stevesh said:


> Real writers recognize when a forum member starts a thread that's meant to be tongue-in-cheek and fun.
> 
> Real writers never die - they're just cut in editing.



Ha! I like that . . . 

Real writers don't have reincarnation. They have chapter breaks.


----------



## Gargh (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers check their submissions page every day whether they want to or not... it's an illness. 

No? Okay, fine.... Real writers disable their internet so they can focus?!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 31, 2015)

Gargh said:


> Real writers check their submissions page every day whether they want to or not... it's an illness.
> 
> No? Okay, fine.... Real writers disable their internet so they can focus?!



The first one sounds about right to me.


----------



## dale (Jan 31, 2015)

Gargh said:


> No? Okay, fine.... Real writers disable their internet so they can focus?!



no. this isn't what real writers always do. this is just what real writers SHOULD always do.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 31, 2015)

Morkonan said:


> Real writers write for their readers.





Sam said:


> Run that by me again?
> 
> No, to the power of infinity. (At least it's a no for me).



Writing is about communication...if you're not intending to communicate with the reader(s) why bother?


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't count, I'm a fake.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers quit tweaking already and submit.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers spend Saturday evening on WritingForums. Wild times!


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 31, 2015)

Real writers also write for themselves.


----------



## Deleted member 57791 (Feb 1, 2015)

Real writers write to express a message in a beautiful, intricate way.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 1, 2015)

Real writers write sci fi. 

That's right. I went there!


----------



## TKent (Feb 1, 2015)

Real writers are the most interesting people in the world.


----------



## escorial (Feb 1, 2015)

real writers often suffer


----------

